# Einbau Bilgenpumpe Linder Sportsman



## strecker (10. Februar 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

ich möchte in meinem Linder Sportsman 400 gerne eine Bilgenpumpe einbauen, habe aber leider keinerlei Erfahrung diesbezüglich. 

Verschraube oder verklebe ich das Ganze mit dem Boot? 

Hat vielleicht jemand ein paar Bilder parat? 

Und last but not least: Hat jemand eine Empfehlung? Es muss ja wahrscheinlich nicht das teure Linder Originalteil sein. 

Freue mich auf Eure Antworten!


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Frank aus Lev (11. Februar 2016)

*AW: Einbau Bilgenpumpe Linder Sportsman*



strecker schrieb:


> Verschraube oder verklebe ich das Ganze mit dem Boot?
> 
> Hat vielleicht jemand ein paar Bilder parat?
> 
> ...


Ich denke mal ohne Foto wird dir niemand großartig was sagen können, es sei denn er hat das gleiche Boot. Kommt ja darauf an wiebiel Platz du hast.
In meinem alten Boot hatte ich sie mit Pantera (ich glaube so heißt das Zeug) eingeklebt. Es hat auf jeden Fall über ein Jahr gehalten. Ob es jetzt noch hält kann ich nicht sagen weil ich das Boot verkauft habe. Ich hatte eine von Johnson (Diese hier), allerdings mit Schwimmschalter und manueller Schaltung. Wenn die bei dir passen solte, ich war sehr zufrieden mit der Leistung. Die werde ich in mein neues Boot auch wieder einbauen.
LG
Frank


----------



## sunrise137 (11. Februar 2016)

*AW: Einbau Bilgenpumpe Linder Sportsman*

Ein Foto würde dir bessere Antworten bringen.

Steuerst du mit der Pinne oder hast einen Steuerstand?
Hast du ein Schaltpanel verbaut?

Wenn ich das Standartboot im Netz sehe, würde ich die Pumpe im Heck unter der Sitzbank montieren.
Auf jeden Fall (logischerweise) an den tiefsten Punkt, da wo sich das Wasser sammelt.
Ich habe eine Pumpe mit Schwimmschalter verbaut und kann diese zusätzlich manuel übers Panel schalten.
Die Pumpen gibts für kleines Geld. Ob du sie einklebst hängt von der Bauart ab.Bei manchen kannst du dann den Schwimmschalter nicht mehr einstellen.

Gruss
Rainrr


----------



## dorschfinder (12. Februar 2016)

*AW: Einbau Bilgenpumpe Linder Sportsman*

klebe an der tiefsten Stelle ein Brett ein und schraube darauf die Pumpe


----------



## Korken (13. Februar 2016)

*AW: Einbau Bilgenpumpe Linder Sportsman*



dorschfinder schrieb:


> klebe an der tiefsten Stelle ein Brett ein und schraube darauf die Pumpe



Glaube Holz und Wasser vertragen sich nicht so gut 
Dann doch lieber gleich die Pumpe direkt an der tiefsten Stelle mit Heißkleber oder Sikaflex fixzieren wenn Schrauben nicht möglich ist.


----------



## Pratfall-Bob (23. März 2016)

*AW: Einbau Bilgenpumpe Linder Sportsman*

Moin zusammen. Hol den Thread nochmal hoch, weil ich vor dem gleichen Problem stehe. Habe auch das 400 Sportsman und habe mir auch schon eine Pumpe besorgt. @Strecker: Wo genau hast Du Deine Pumpe denn jetzt angebracht?


----------



## strecker (26. März 2016)

*AW: Einbau Bilgenpumpe Linder Sportsman*

Noch gar nicht 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## strecker (24. April 2016)

*AW: Einbau Bilgenpumpe Linder Sportsman*








Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## strecker (24. April 2016)

*AW: Einbau Bilgenpumpe Linder Sportsman*

Hab das hier gefunden...


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------

